# Photo gallery manager for Android phones



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Hi

Can anyone recommend a good free gallery manager for android?

Thanks


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dropbox is what I've been using for years Andy.

Not sure exactly what you want but it's a decent photo storage app.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Just an app that sorts the pictures on my phone into folders etc and allows me to share, email etc


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dropbox will do that then buddy with ease.


----------

